# Sony MHC V11 enciende, sale Hello y se apaga.



## Guerrero (Ago 26, 2021)

Tengo un aparato Sony MHC V11, enciende, sale Hello y se apaga, alguien ha tenido ese problema ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 26, 2021)

Al menos mediste algo, revisaste algo?
Tirar un problema muy generico sin mas datos, puede terminar en el F29


----------



## Guerrero (Ago 26, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Al menos mediste algo, revisaste algo?
> Tirar un problema muy generico sin mas datos, puede terminar en el F29


He comprobado los 36v de salida de la fuente, he verificado el famoso diodo D4 está bien pero para evitar dudas lo he cambiado. He verificado las tensiones de la subfuente y todas las tensiones están correctas. Quizás se me haya pasado citar lo que he hecho.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ago 26, 2021)

Buenas tardes amigo, prueba lo siguiente:

Desconecte el cable de alimentación y confirme que el indicador STANDBY no esté encendido. Luego, vuelva a conectar el cable de alimentación y encienda el sistema.
Al mismo tiempo, mantenga presionados los botones FUNCTION y ON / Standby hasta que aparezca *RESET* en la ventana de visualización

También podes revisar los voltajes que salen del Integrado EUP3490. El cual es el corazón de los distintos voltajes. 
Revisa las líneas de voltaje cercanas a este integrado.

Me comenta un amigo que cerca de ese IC regulador, hay un diodo D4 (código 1SS34) el cual la falla que presenta es que se pone en corto, enviando a tierra los 5V StandBy el cual es un diodo SCHOTTKY de 40V /3A, el cual puedes reemplazarlo por estos: el *SR360* o el *1N5822*

Me comentas si te funcionó
Te adjunto Manual de Servicio.


----------



## Guerrero (Ago 26, 2021)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigo, prueba lo siguiente:
> 
> Desconecte el cable de alimentación y confirme que el indicador STANDBY no esté encendido. Luego, vuelva a conectar el cable de alimentación y encienda el sistema.
> Al mismo tiempo, mantenga presionados los botones FUNCTION y ON / Standby hasta que aparezca *RESET* en la ventana de visualización
> ...


El famoso diodo D4 lo he cambiado, las tensiones del Eup3490 están todas revisadas y comprobadas y están correctas. 
Lo del reset también lo he hecho. 
Gracias por el manual ya lo tenía.


heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigo, prueba lo siguiente:
> 
> Desconecte el cable de alimentación y confirme que el indicador STANDBY no esté encendido. Luego, vuelva a conectar el cable de alimentación y encienda el sistema.
> Al mismo tiempo, mantenga presionados los botones FUNCTION y ON / Standby hasta que aparezca *RESET* en la ventana de visualización
> ...


He revisado el circuito íntegrado de audio y le he desconectado la tensión de alimentación por si me bloqueaba el encendido y tampoco. 
La verdad es que me está mareando un poquito más de la cuenta. 
Gracias por su comentario.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 26, 2021)

Prueba desconectar todos los botones (creo que tiene un conector por cable, no?
Solo haz un puente entre "ADC3_KEY" (pin 6 del conector) y masa, con una resistencia de 100 Ohms en serie (simular boton encendido).
Sino vs a tener que ir aislando etapas, y buscando señales de error/proteccion y aislando todo.

Por lo que vi, tiene muchos problemas ese equipo


----------



## Guerrero (Ago 27, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Prueba desconectar todos los botones (creo que tiene un conector por cable, no?
> Solo haz un puente entre "ADC3_KEY" (pin 6 del conector) y masa, con una resistencia de 100 Ohms en serie (simular boton encendido).
> Sino vs a tener que ir aislando etapas, y buscando señales de error/proteccion y aislando todo.
> 
> Por lo que vi, tiene muchos problemas ese equipo


Gracias, lo haré a ver.


----------



## Guerrero (Ago 27, 2021)

Guerrero dijo:


> Gracias, lo haré a ver.


Buenas tardes, acabo de hacerlo y sigue saliendo Hello. Tengo la disquetera quitada por completo y las tensiones del ic de audio desconectadas para ir descartando y sigo con el mismo problema.


Guerrero dijo:


> Buenas tardes, acabo de hacerlo y sigue saliendo Hello. Tengo la disquetera quitada por completo y las tensiones del ic de audio desconectadas para ir descartando y sigo con el mismo problema.


El dichoso aparato es como para un regalo, valiente porquería. 
En vez de hacer una fuente en condiciones se dedican a hacerle subfuentes y con circuitos costosos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 27, 2021)

Guerrero dijo:


> disquetera


 Estas alturas (2021), las disqueteras quedan en los museos y en el recuerdo de los apasionados...   

Por otro lado, prueba desconectando temporalmente la EEPROM 24C16 (U12), quizas tenga corrupto alguna parte.
Otra opcion es que esté corrupto el firmware, lo cual si es asi, queda para reciclar todo el equipo (imposible conseguir el firmware)


----------



## Guerrero (Ago 28, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Estas alturas (2021), las disqueteras quedan en los museos y en el recuerdo de los apasionados...
> 
> Por otro lado, prueba desconectando temporalmente la EEPROM 24C16 (U12), quizas tenga corrupto alguna parte.
> Otra opcion es que esté corrupto el firmware, lo cual si es asi, queda para reciclar todo el equipo (imposible conseguir el firmware)


Es bueno saber que mí vocabulario le hace gracia. 👍


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ago 28, 2021)

Cambia la placa main amigo...


----------



## Guerrero (Ago 28, 2021)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Cambia la placa main amigo...


Sería lo más fácil de hacer, pero habría que valorar dónde está disponible y precio. 🤔


----------



## unmonje (Ago 28, 2021)

Ya les comenté que me enojé con SONY y lo puse en mi lista de MARCAS que no compro,  por eso, a un SONY HCD-DX8 de un sobrino de hace unos años, le busqué el manual , busqué la señal de STAND-BY que tiraba todo abajo despues del HELLO,  ya que la potencia se había averiado, porque el *niño* de daba *ROSCA al 100 % de volumen * todo el día y los vecinos sufrian...
Entonces, lejos de conseguir un repuesto SONY y luego de haber probado con otro chip de potencia parecido al original, que no se aguantó, lo resolví con lo que muestro en el adjunto... fin del problema. Por ahi sirve para este caso. 
Olvidé decir que estos aparatos conectan, la potencia despues del famoso HELLO, por eso cuando la potencia se averia e intenta conetarla a través de un par de relay , la fuente se cae, el micro lo detecta y declara que *la jugada fue FOUL *y se pone en espera --> STAND BY
Fijen se que los integrados los apreté al aluminio, con un perfil de madera y 3 tornillos


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ago 28, 2021)

O también módulos Amplificadores Clase D los cuales se pueden poner justo en los pines de entrada de audio de los STK








Yo puse de estos en los equipos Genezzy de los Sony... Cero problemas


----------



## Guerrero (Ago 28, 2021)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> O también módulos Amplificadores Clase D los cuales se pueden poner justo en los pines de entrada de audio de los STK
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 271047
> 
> ...


En esos equipos es más factible adaptar módulos de audios, lo mismo que en los televisores de antes había fuentes adaptables. Pero cada vez hacen las cosas peores, para vender repuestos o aparatos nuevos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 28, 2021)

Si te das maña, solo cambias lo interno, y con algun microcontrolador usas el display y los botones originales... 😉


----------



## slovatto (Dic 2, 2021)

Hola, tengo el mismo equipo con igual sintoma. Encontraste el problema ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 2, 2021)

slovatto dijo:


> Hola, tengo el mismo equipo con igual sintoma. Encontraste el problema ?


Y que haz hecho?
Al menos de tu parte aporta algo, o lee todo el post


----------



## slovatto (Dic 3, 2021)

Y que haz hecho?


DJ T3 dijo:


> Al menos de tu parte aporta algo, o lee todo el post


Si, he tomado las medidas de todos los volatjes de las sub fuentes y se ven normales. Claro, el MCU solo dispara el power ON un segundo y luego lo baja. Por eso las fuentes que dependen de eso caen, pero los voltajes de stdby (5,5v y 3,3V) se mantienen constantes.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 3, 2021)

Aislaste la etapa de potencia?
Seguro esta protegiendose, pero habria que rastrear por qué....


----------



## unmonje (Dic 4, 2021)

slovatto dijo:


> Y que haz hecho?
> 
> Si, he tomado las medidas de todos los volatjes de las sub fuentes y se ven normales. Claro, el MCU solo dispara el power ON un segundo y luego lo baja. Por eso las fuentes que dependen de eso caen, pero los voltajes de stdby (5,5v y 3,3V) se mantienen constantes.



La fuente de 5,5 Volt no sería correcta (4,8-5,0) me temo.
A veces puede ayudar evitando que las fuentes de mayor voltaje que manejan la potencia se conecten a la carga. (cortando el impreso o lo que sea necesario. Asi el *power on* no se cae y permite encontrar al culpable.


----------



## Christian Sosa (Feb 23, 2022)

Guerrero dijo:


> Tengo un aparato Sony MHC V11, enciende, sale Hello y se apaga, alguien ha tenido ese problema ?


Es el botón de power cambielo, me acaba de pasar lo mismo.


Guerrero dijo:


> Tengo un aparato Sony MHC V11, enciende, sale Hello y se apaga, alguien ha tenido ese problema ?


Amigo cambie el botón de power osea el suich


heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Cambia la placa main amigo...


Es el suich de power, me acaba de pasar lo mismo que solo hello me sale y se apaga


Christian Sosa dijo:


> Es el botón de power cambielo, me acaba de pasar lo mismo.
> 
> Amigo cambie el botón de power osea el suich
> 
> Es el suich de power, me acaba de pasar lo mismo que solo hello me sale y se apaga


----------



## unmonje (Feb 23, 2022)

Christian Sosa dijo:


> Es el botón de power cambielo, me acaba de pasar lo mismo.
> 
> Amigo cambie el botón de power osea el suich
> 
> Es el suich de power, me acaba de pasar lo mismo que solo hello me sale y se apaga


Insistidor el hombre cuando quiere eh ?      .... No siempre es la tecla de encendido.


----------



## unmonje (Feb 23, 2022)

Aquí se lo va a explicar clarito el amigo.  A veces es un tema de las partículas


----------



## Guerrero (May 15, 2022)

slovatto dijo:


> Hola, tengo el mismo equipo con igual sintoma. Encontraste el problema ?


Aunque demasiado tarde lo encontré...cambiar todos los pulsadores del circuito... absolutamente todos.


unmonje dijo:


> Insistidor el hombre cuando quiere eh ?      .... No siempre es la tecla de encendido.


Los tuve que cambiar todos los pulsadores..


heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Cambia la placa main amigo...


Buenas noches de nuevo por aquí después de mucho tiempo y avatares dispares...le cambié todos los pulsadores y se solucionó todo..


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2022)

Claro , si tienen resistencia interna de algo de 1 MegOhm enloquecen al Micro


----------

